# Alerte batterie faible



## Monsieur Paul (11 Juin 2003)

Pas très frais le problème, mais bon.
Depuis 10.2.5 et suivantes l'alerte de batterie faible est oubliée, l'iBook plonge dans un profond sommeil sans crier gare, quand la batterie est trop faible. A part réappliquer la MàJ Combo, ququ'un a-t-il une autre idée ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2003)

j'ai éffectivement plus de message d'alerte sur mon Ti quand j'arrive a 2 minutes d'autonomie; j'entend juste un son d'alerte !


----------



## Monsieur Paul (11 Juin 2003)

La solution semble exister : réappliquer l'update combo (testé avec succès par des utilisateurs AppleCare). Mais ça me bassine, d'autant plus que tout le reste fonctionne. Grr.


----------



## ederntal (11 Juin 2003)

c'est si grave que sa ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2003)

pas du tout


----------



## Monsieur Paul (12 Juin 2003)

C'est vrai, mais la première fois que ça arrive ('klok', alors qu'on a plusieurs feuillets en cours de rédaction?), ça fait bizarre.
Euh, bon, c'est moi qui vais me rendormir en fait. Allez, passage en veille : ZZZZZZZ


----------



## iMax (17 Juin 2003)

Moi aussi... Depuis 10.2.5, plus d'alerte batterie. La 10.2.6 n'y change rien...
C'est embêtant quand il se met en veille d'un coup sans crier gare...
Si qqn a une solution miracle, je prend...


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2003)

tien je viens d'installer ichat AV et l'alerte est revenu


----------



## iMax (24 Juin 2003)

Bah je vais aussi l'installer, tiens...


----------



## iMax (24 Juin 2003)

Je peux pas l'installer, y'a une couille sur le site d'Apple et je peux pas le charger


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Juin 2003)

J'essaie à l'instant. On verra!


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Juin 2003)

Super ton truc!

En effet, ça marche!

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2003)

d'autres témoigniage ?


----------



## Monsieur Paul (28 Juillet 2003)

Ben j'avais oublié, mais je confirme : installer iChat AV a relancé le système d'alerte. Va comprendre...
RDV à la prochaine MàJ !


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2003)

bizarre non !


----------



## Monsieur Paul (28 Juillet 2003)

Bin ouais. Mais Apple nous réserve tant de surprises ! Soyons juste : les machines en règle TRES générale nous surprendront toujours !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens c'est comme iChat AV qui ne veut pas utiliser mon caméscope DV comme webcam sur mon iBook600. Apple demande un G4 pour ça : c'est pas bizarre ça non plus ?


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2003)

[HS] j'ai un Ti 500 avec un isight et ça pompe pas mal de ressource donc ça se conprend [/HS]


----------

